# حملة الدفاع عن هوية مصر الإسلامية



## justme2000 (18 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]منقوووووووووول

حملة الدفاع عن هوية مصر الإسلامية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد؛[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هدف الحملة:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المحافظة على هوية مصر الإسلامية في وجه الدعوات المشبوهة لتعديل الدستور، وخاصة المادة الثانية منه لتحويل مصر المسلمة إلى دولة علمانية لا دين لها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نصائح لنشر الحملة ونشرها بين القطاعات المختلفة للمجتمع المصري المسلم الغيور على دينه وأمته:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1- قم بإرسال دعوات الانضمام للحملة لأصدقائك ومعارفك على صفحة الفيسبوك ومن خلال قائمتك البريدية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2- التسجيل في الحملة يكون من خلال موقع الحملة "تحت الإعداد" في النموذج الخاص بذلك، أو عن طريق جمع التوقيعات في الجداول الورقية المرفقة بالموضوع.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3- اطبع نموذج التوقيعات المرفق في صفحة الحملة، وانشره بين إخوانك وأهل منطقتك ومحيط عملك وأصدقائك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4- عاون إخوانك في عمل مراكز لتجميع نماذج التوقيعات المملوءة، على أن تقوم مراكز التجميع هذه بإرسال الحصاد اليومي للحملة سواء إلى البريد الإلكتروني لموقع الحملة، أو صفحة الفيسبوك الخاصة بها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5- تقوم مراكز التجميع بالتزويد اليومي لموقع الحملة أو صفحتها على الفيسبوك بصور نماذج التوقيعات المملوءة على هيئة صور مسحوبة بالماسح الضوئي "الإسكانر".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6- تعاون مع إخوانك في تغطية فعاليات الحملة في منطقتك بالصوت والصورة، وإرسال هذه التغطيات بصفة دورية إلى موقع الحملة أو صفحتها على الفيسبوك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7- تعاون مع إخوانك على عمل لافتات وملصقات، وتوزيع أوراق دعاية للحملة بحيث تحتوي على آيات أو أحاديث أو عبارات الداعمة لهدف الحملة، ويمكن الاستفادة من مقالة: "حملة تطبيق الشريعة".[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لتلقي استفساراتكم واقتراحاتكم:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكتروني للحملة: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هاتف التنسيق مع الحملة: 01511905266 - 01511905277[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]صفحة الحملة على الفيس بوك: الصفحة الرسمية لحملة الدفاع عن هوية مصر الإسلامية.
* مرفق جدول التوقيعات

[/FONT]*


----------

